# dealing directly with a major lab.



## event462 (Apr 23, 2014)

So I've been doing a TON of research like everyone here recommended and I think I've found a valid source overseas with a major pharmaceutical company. When I emailed their website they told me that they do sell to individuals. Am I allowed to post the company so I can ask everyone's opinion?


----------



## Seeker (Apr 23, 2014)

Go ahead bro. Just no links to any sites.


----------



## event462 (Apr 23, 2014)

The company is called Vermodje LTD. I've done some research on them and they sounded legit. That's why I figured instead of going through some distributor I would just contact the company directly. Have any of you guys ever done that, meaning just dealt with pharmaceutical company directly?


----------



## DreamChaser (Apr 23, 2014)

event462 said:


> The company is called Vermodje LTD. I've done some research on them and they sounded legit. That's why I figured instead of going through some distributor I would just contact the company directly. Have any of you guys ever done that, meaning just dealt with pharmaceutical company directly?



Negative ghost rider but there's guys in here with alot more exp than me


----------



## event462 (Apr 23, 2014)

It just seems like it makes more sense to deal directly when possible. Now if I can just get all these buttholes to reply to this post...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 23, 2014)

event462 said:


> It just seems like it makes more sense to deal directly when possible. Now if I can just get all these buttholes to reply to this post...



i doubt your dealing with anything more then a rep for the lab


----------



## j2048b (Apr 23, 2014)

Hell give it a go and see what happens!


----------



## event462 (Apr 23, 2014)

J20 said:


> Hell give it a go and see what happens!



That's what I'm thinking of doing. Right now the guy is getting me a complete list of any info I might need before I go any further but once I get it I will post the info I'm allowed to here to see what everyone thinks. I'm also just waiting to see what everyone here thinks too. I'm looking at you guys Mods and Admin...


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 23, 2014)

Not sure what the purpose of this post is, if u have an inside connect, keep it to yourself....A major supplier will usually never deal directly with an individual, it would piss off their distributors....I could never call Eli Lilly and ask them to sell me something, they would refer me to a pharmacy....


----------



## event462 (Apr 23, 2014)

Flyingdragon said:


> Not sure what the purpose of this post is, if u have an inside connect, keep it to yourself....A major supplier will usually never deal directly with an individual, it would piss off their distributors....I could never call Eli Lilly and ask them to sell me something, they would refer me to a pharmacy....



I just wanted to know if people do it or if it would be too dangerous.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 23, 2014)

Your free to do what u want, they make more money off of their distributor buying a 1,000 units at a time versus your small 2 item request.....I would be cautious....


----------



## event462 (Apr 23, 2014)

Flyingdragon said:


> Your free to do what u want, they make more money off of their distributor buying a 1,000 units at a time versus your small 2 item request.....I would be cautious....



Damn you! j/k You're telling me the same things that I was actually thinking and worrying about!


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 23, 2014)

Flyingdragon said:


> Your free to do what u want, they make more money off of their distributor buying a 1,000 units at a time versus your small 2 item request.....I would be cautious....



Buy small charge large is what they do.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 23, 2014)

event462 said:


> That's what I'm thinking of doing. Right now the guy is getting me a complete list of any info I might need before I go any further but once I get it I will post the info I'm allowed to here to see what everyone thinks. I'm also just waiting to see what everyone here thinks too. I'm looking at you guys Mods and Admin...



The staff here aren't going to help you vet out a source. Sorry you are on your own.


----------



## nightster (Apr 23, 2014)

Like sfg said, if legit the probably have tiered pricing where the more you buy the cheaper each unit is.. good luck!!!


----------



## stonetag (Apr 23, 2014)

Cautious = good chance of $$ going bye bye.
Refrain = $$ still in pocket.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 23, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> The staff here aren't going to help you vet out a source. Sorry you are on your own.



X2. We're not allowed to recommend sources or anything along those lines.


----------



## event462 (Apr 23, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> The staff here aren't going to help you vet out a source. Sorry you are on your own.



Sorry Pob, I think my post came off the wrong way. Not a shocker being as I have a case of the dumbass. I really just wanted everyone's opinion on whether or not they would risk dealing with a major company from another country. My apologies brother.


----------



## event462 (Apr 23, 2014)

So it's a no go on dealing directly with company. I asked him when they were going to send me a list of prices and merchandise and his answer was screwy. He told me to just send them money. I may not be very smart but not even I'm that stupid!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 23, 2014)

event462 said:


> So it's a no go on dealing directly with company. I asked him when they were going to send me a list of prices and merchandise and his answer was screwy. He told me to just send them money. I may not be very smart but not even I'm that stupid!



lolololollllllllllll


----------



## DreamChaser (Apr 23, 2014)

event462 said:


> So it's a no go on dealing directly with company. I asked him when they were going to send me a list of prices and merchandise and his answer was screwy. He told me to just send them money. I may not be very smart but not even I'm that stupid!



lmao they're desperate


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 23, 2014)

Save yourself some money and just pin some olive oil


----------



## 11Bravo (Apr 23, 2014)

Piss on international


----------



## heavydeads83 (Apr 23, 2014)

Just show up at a TRT clinic drinking from that martini glass.  They'll know you have low T and hook you up.


----------



## event462 (Apr 23, 2014)

heavydeads83 said:


> Just show up at a TRT clinic drinking from that martini glass.  They'll know you have low T and hook you up.



Low t High E all the way baby!


----------

